# Music problems in Monopoly Tycoon



## JollySam (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have recently installed Monopoly Tycoon on my computer (Microsoft Vista), but the game crashes at the 'Deep Red' startup screen unless I disable the music at the configuration screen. I installed both the 1.3 and 1.4 patches and managed to get the rest of the sounds working, but not the music.

Any ideas what I could do to get the game running with music?

Thanks alot,
JollySam


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

huh... I don't see the support site for this game...

One thing you can try is right click on the speaker icon in the bottom right and click properties. Click on Advanced in the Speaker Settings section. Move the Hardware Acceleration down to the left and apply that.

See if that helps.


----------

